# LaTex



## Scribe (25 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour à tous,
Je suis nouveau sur le forum et novice en laTex Qui pourai me faire le pas à pas de l'installation d'un nouveau package après avoir fait l'installation de latex avec le i-installerhttp://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=70#


----------



## kisco (25 Janvier 2005)

bonjour,
est-ce que tu as suivi ce document, il explique très bien comment tout installer : 

http://www.cuk.ch/articles.php?unique=65


----------



## FjRond (25 Janvier 2005)

Scribe a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> Je suis nouveau sur le forum et novice en laTex Qui pourai me faire le pas à pas de l'installation d'un nouveau package après avoir fait l'installation de latex avec le i-installerhttp://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=70#


J'ai fait un tutoriel sur LaTeX (à l'usage de lycéens), téléchargeable *ici-même*. Vous trouverez ce que vous cherchez dans les annexes à la fin.


----------



## Scribe (25 Janvier 2005)

Merci à tous, je vais essayer et bravo pour le tutoriel


----------



## FjRond (26 Janvier 2005)

Pas de quoi et merci (pour le bravo).
Bon courage avec LaTeX. Quand on y a goûté, difficile de revenir à un traitement de texte.


----------



## Scribe (27 Janvier 2005)

bonsoir,
C'est vrai qu'il faut du courage avec latex quand on débute tout est nouveau et surtout le"charabia" employé par les spécialistes bien étrange pour un MacUser même ancien. Enfin bref je m'y met, je rédige actuellement un mémoire et j'ensuis à la page 34 avec beaucoup d'images et de croquis issus d'illustrator, avec latex c'est quand même difficile de les mettre où l'on veut exactement, mais ça donne quand même une belle mise en page et finalement c'est assez agréable à faire.
Au fait quelqu'un sait il régler itexmac et texshop pour frenchpro avec itexmac j'y suis arrivé mais je dois recommencer à chaque démarrage d'Itexmac n'y at il pas mieux à faire. merci à vous


----------



## FjRond (27 Janvier 2005)

J'ai lu quelque part sur le site de B. Gaulle qu'une version récente d'iTeXmac était configurable pour LaTeX (mais c'est peut-être de celle-ci que vous parlez). 
En ce qui me concerne, j'utilise _GNU Emacs_, éditeur beaucoup plus puissant et qui comporte un mode LaTeX et un mode shell qui permet d'envoyer directement la commande frlatex sans avoir à ouvrir une autre fenêtre de Terminal. Il est d'ailleurs possible de créer ses propres commandes pour simplifier encore plus la compilation.
Pour la complexité de LaTeX, je trouve que ce n'est pas plus difficile de retenir quelques commandes que de retenir tous les menus et ietms de menus d'un traitement de texte. L'avantage, de LaTeX, c'est qu'on a le résultat désiré, sans surprise (ce qui n'est pas le cas d'un traitement de texte).


----------



## DeniX (27 Janvier 2005)

Scribe a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> Je suis nouveau sur le forum et novice en laTex Qui pourai me faire le pas à pas de l'installation d'un nouveau package après avoir fait l'installation de latex avec le i-installerhttp://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=70#



Bonsoir,
Dans AvosMac Hors Série n°12 (trouvé avec la recherche d'articles sur le site de la revue)
· La composition typographique scientifique (Avec Latex)
*n°Hors série n° 12 «Sp - p10 - parution : 10/2004 - rubrique : Astuces
et les adresses web référencées et  prêtes à cliquer ICI 

DeniX


----------

